# DISCUSS: Best Gulf Countries (GCC) skylines



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

*Member States*

*Bahrain*










*Kuwait*










*Oman*










*Qatar*










*Saudi Arabia*










*United Arab Emirates



**Famous cities in the GUlf region
*Dubai , Riyadh, Doha , manama , kuwait, jeddah, mecca, Abu dhabi 

sharjah , khobar , muscut , Lusil.




*.....


* * What do you think are the best GCC skylines? Support your opinion with pictures. *
*

*


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Abu Dhabi UAE


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

sharjah UAE


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Riyadh saudi arabia ( KSA )


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

kuwait


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Doha Qatar


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Dubai UAE


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

OMAN


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Manama - Bahrain


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

b.alotaby said:


> Riyadh, The Bright Future Apr-3-16:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



,,,


----------



## Fadwa14 (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful Buildings and view ... I realy like all f these pictures , Thanks to add this ....



Fadwa |  Satrangi Sasural Full


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Why do you open a thread called "DISCUSS" and then only post pictures?
Of course, there are many threads like that in SSC but in those cases that are just other users not following the title so it is hard to blame the thread opener for it. 
In your case on the other hand...
hno:


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

^^

True I agree
But I put pictures of cities published to make people know ,
Not all the cities of the Gulf famous as Dubai.


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

Riyadh saudi arabia


----------



## b.alotaby (Dec 17, 2013)

In my opinion, nothing comes close to *Dubai*. They are the leaders & they certainly are driven by tourism & business revenues. 

1-What is great about Dubai is that they are planning the city from the ground up. So streets, parks, highways and mass transit systems complement each other. Key word: Long Term urban planning. 

Only thing I hate about Dubai skyline & skyscrapers is that fact that some of it are over done (especially golden skyscrapers or others sticking a giant billboards & advertisement taking over the whole façade!). 


2-*Doha *comes second and is growing so fast but again in my personal view, they are building a mishmash of aesthetics & ideas without being honest to that city’s culture & architecture. I could be wrong though!. 

Still Doha has unique condensed skyline and the addition of public parks and green spaces is welcomed. 


3-*Manama *is still growing but what I like most about it is that they build their skyscrapers around a unique concept. Like that of Bahrain WTC with its wind turbines generating electricity. 

Bahrain has potentials and the BFH is leading the way. 


4-*Kuwait *is still building but at a moderate rate for now. I Love the Alhambra tower with its unique faced.

I think wealthy Kuwaitis need to stop investing abroad and do themselves & their country a favor and invest locally. 


5-*Riyadh*, Riyadh, Riyadh. A massive landlocked city with enormous political & economic power. For years, Riyadh was not interested at all in the skyscraper race. 

Simply, the local government did not feel the need for such buildings and they didn’t care to create regulations or grant permits to build skyscrapers arguing that land was abundant, relatively cheap and no one cared if the city stretches for miles. 


_But in the early 2000’s Alfisaliah and Kingdom Tower opened the city’s and the inventors eyes to how much money can be generated by such buildings. Additionally in the latter half of the 2000’s, land prices skyrocketed and kept going up in a steady pace. Suddenly buying a pricy land & buildings a three floor office complex doesn’t make sense anymore. _

Today, Riyadh is buildings so fast, so tall & so huge that in the past five years, we witnessed a boom in Riyadh’s skyline and they city began transforming. 

I love that fact that our skyscraper are built by artist. Unique and attractive. Not all of them off course but a good number at least. 


























One big negative thing in Riyadh is the infrastructure projects never seem to finish and lack of corporation between ADA (Arriyadh Development Authority), Developers & the local government (local municipality) is impacting a lot of efforts and dare I say it; driving away some heavy investors.  

I believe Saudi Vision 2030 will help accelerate things even more. 


*Never been to Abu Dhabi, Muscat so won’t comment on them.*


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

RIYADH-KSA


----------

